# any good nest box ideas



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

any good nest box ideas i am going to need some more nest boxes but on a small fund its is hard to buy nest boes so what can i use?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Did you already see these? They are the best.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/plans-for-nestboxes-18575.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

james fillbrook said:


> any good nest box ideas i am going to need some more nest boxes but on a small fund its is hard to buy nest boes so what can i use?


wood,?...... can you build stuff? If not, then plastic baskets attached with a lock tie, those plastic strip things,my brain can not think of the name!!!!ahhhh... anyway if you get plastic baskets deep enough and big enough, and put hay or pinestraw in the the bottom, mine have been happy laying in these, but I do not or have not used them for breeding babies, because I have boxes made from wood that are bigger.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> wood,?...... can you build stuff? If not, then plastic baskets attached with a lock tie, *those plastic strip things,my brain can not think of the name!!!!ahhhh*... anyway if you get plastic baskets deep enough and big enough, and put hay or pinestraw in the the bottom, mine have been happy laying in these, but I do not or have not used them for breeding babies, because I have boxes made from wood that are bigger.



*Zip ties............LOL*

I saw a loft one time..........have no idea WHERE or WHEN, but they had simply put up shelves and were using cardboard boxes. One they were done breeding, they simply threw the boxes away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> *Zip ties............LOL*
> 
> I saw a loft one time..........have no idea WHERE or WHEN, but they had simply put up shelves and were using cardboard boxes. One they were done breeding, they simply threw the boxes away.


ZIP TIES!!!!!!!!!. THANKYOU!....my agony is over...


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks everyone i have looked at the plans which rennee had but there to hard as i am rubbish with wood the plastic boxes do not sound so hard


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I just got an old wooden bookcase for seven bucks at the thrift store, it will make eight nice-sized boxes, but I don't breed so I don't have to provide the extra room for babies and extra nest. Good luck!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

maryjane said:


> I just got an old wooden bookcase for seven bucks at the thrift store, it will make eight nice-sized boxes, but I don't breed so I don't have to provide the extra room for babies and extra nest. Good luck!


thats smart. good idea


----------



## Dovey (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not handy so I advertised on Craigslist for people wanting to get rid of plastic cat litter containers. I turn them on their side, drill lots of holes in them for ventilation and prevent moisture, put hay in them, and presto---nest boxes. I have even stacked a few screwing them into a 1 x 4 on each side and sticking the boards in a concrete block. May not be the best looking but the whites I raise haven't complained so far.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you build just a little. A plain bookshelf is very easy to make, and you can make one, only make it deeper, as a regular bookshelf wouldn't be very deep.


Or hang two shelves using 12" boards,as long as you can fit into the space. or make it with a 12" board and a 4" board. One over the other, with maybe 14 or 16 inches between them. Now connect them at each end with more wood. Now do the same all along the shelfs, maybe every 16". Viola! You now have a row of nestboxs. Simple. And they're wood, easy to scrape. Just a matter of hanging two shelfs and putting in separations.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's a good point about it being deep. That's why I got this one, it is very deep. Many of them aren't deep enough so keep that in mind for sure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dovey said:


> I'm not handy so I advertised on Craigslist for people wanting to get rid of plastic cat litter containers. I turn them on their side, drill lots of holes in them for ventilation and prevent moisture, put hay in them, and presto---nest boxes. I have even stacked a few screwing them into a 1 x 4 on each side and sticking the boards in a concrete block. May not be the best looking but the whites I raise haven't complained so far.


ahh, love that idea, I always thought those coverd litter boxes woud make good nesties.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Take a look at my webpage. These are really cheap to build with plywood, OSB, and dowels. Build the box, then drill holes and feed the dowels through. They work great. There are pics of the boxes. I got this idea off of Pipa. 

Randy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I remember when you were working on that loft. You did a great job.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

The nest boxes i use are very simular. Plywood boxes, Split 2x4s and 3/8" dowels spaced 1-1/2" on center.


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

james fillbrook said:


> any good nest box ideas i am going to need some more nest boxes but on a small fund its is hard to buy nest boes so what can i use?


I use plastic wash basins from the dollar stores for nest bowls for some of my birds, they clean-up easy. An easy way of building shelves for nest boxes is to find a few old bi-fold doors at yard sales or used building supply places. The old mahogany slab type work great and srape easily when cleaning.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks

those other boxes are really cool. 

I am starting my new young bird loft this week. I will keep you posted on how it comes out. I am making it in pannels so I can move it if I want. I am starting with an old work bench/shelves from the garage. I started a post some time back and will update on the post. 

Randy


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

what about plastic Milk crates??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wouldn't it be just as easy to just buy some cheap wood and make a box?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyaotB0OAnw Check this guys nest boxes!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really love how simple that is, but,.... I have cock birds that would jump over to the next box and claim them as his and perhaps even the one below him if he is able to hop/fly or get into each box so easily, his birds look like they all have it sorted out, not sure how that happens, perhaps I should keep greedy cock birds out of the breeding area anyway.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

You know what I would do. Drill some holes and thread some dowels through. Simple with a bit more protections.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Plastic milk crates


----------

